# Bryce Canyon image transfers - 5 images



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

I used the color infrared (Kodak EIR) negatives again for these. They make pretty surreal landscapes.  

A few of these curled up a bit and didn't lay flat for scanning, so I apologize for some of the whitish banding there. Most I left alone, some I enhanced with some chalks. 

Just playin'.  

Random shots along different trails in Bryce Canyon, Utah:








































Thanks for looking!


----------



## ferny (Dec 5, 2005)

Great stuff but.. they scare me. :cry:

At least you're posting some stuff now! Took your time, didn't you. 

:hug::


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

They scare you? Did you see the original shots from this film?  It's all pretty freaky. 

I'm happy to have scared you with my stuff. :mrgreen: And yeah....I took my time. Had to sort out what I wanted to do with it all. But I'm glad you *sorta* like them.  

Some of those images were also shot with HIE, and are going to be bromoil prints when they grow up. I was toting three cameras on those trails. :blushing: 

I have a lot to do this winter.


----------



## ferny (Dec 5, 2005)

> They scare you? Did you see the original shots from this film?


Yup, thanks for noticing my reply to them. 

:mrgreen:


And no "sorta" about me liking them. Even if they do freak me, just a touch. :crazy:


Busy winter? I'll say! But won't you spend next winter on these to? What with you being so sloooooooooooooooooow. :mrgreen:

:hug::


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Yup, thanks for noticing my reply to them.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 You're mean to me!!


----------

